# B-T-E flushers vs. Can Am flushers



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I've used Can Am for a long long time. I recently came across a good deal on a set of B-T-E's.

I usually use a 2.5" Can Am ( true width, 2.5") for tape in and a 3" (true width, 3.25") for finish. 

a 3" & 3.5" B-T-E have recently come into my tool box. My main question is about the adjustable runners. does moving them up leave less or more mud on? Can-Ams are not adjustable. I haven't tested yet. I did run a house with the 2.5" for tape in/ 3" BTE for finish. I didn't like it. 

does anyone here run a 3" for tape in and then a 3.5"? A house I did the other day had some board from the USA and the bevels were 1/2" wider! I was only taping in then got called to some other jobs and someone else with the company finished the house (stupid, i know).


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

if you move the runners up it puts less mud on,move them down it puts more mud on,we use a 2 1/2 mechanical to tape,then 3 1/2 B.T.E to flush with.we were just talking about the B.T.E to taper next door to us today. he goes 3' mechanical,then 3 1/2 B.T.E,
lot of guys in our area going back to them (bte/canam) they leave less lines,no maintenance etc...their kind of like a disposable flusher.and you can file them down to get more life out of them
but we were just asking today,whats the dif between the BTE and canam,you just answered that for me,adjustable runners
I thought I had can am


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

McDusty said:


> I've used Can Am for a long long time. I recently came across a good deal on a set of B-T-E's.
> 
> I usually use a 2.5" Can Am ( true width, 2.5") for tape in and a 3" (true width, 3.25") for finish.
> 
> ...


the bevell on yankie drywall is bigger than canuck drywall??????? interesting.so your saying it's 2 3/4" or bigger,you would half to up your flusher sizes.I know a 2 1/2 fills no probs,and fire code rock has a deeper bevell,
Geee!!! now I got to pull out a tape measure tomorrow


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> the bevell on yankie drywall is bigger than canuck drywall??????? interesting.so your saying it's 2 3/4" or bigger,you would half to up your flusher sizes.I know a 2 1/2 fills no probs,and fire code rock has a deeper bevell,
> Geee!!! now I got to pull out a tape measure tomorrow



2 3/4" sounds about right, my 2.5" did not fill the bevel.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

update: i'm going back to can-am as fast as i can. B-T-E flushers suck. both of them are way to sensative to no leaving a ridge, i had to make 2x passes on waaay to many angles. can-ams run perfect 1st time up to bat, as they should.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's a pic of the two http://www.betterthanevertools.com/...Corner_Flushers&category=Flushers/Angle Heads 
http://www.canamtool.com/products/prodDirCrnrFlush 
I think if you laid these down on a table,and you knew nothing of taping ,you would be hard pressed to say "whats the difference".(take the "V" thing off the can am).
did you get yours used,they do wear out fast (which you know of coarse) try filing then down a bit.....maybe
I thought I had can am till you started this thread to be honest.then you stated B.T.E. runners are adjustable,my 3 1/2 is adjustable so.....


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

mine are brand spankin new. and they run like crap-o-la.

has anyone tried the Tape Pro flushers??

http://www.westtechtools.com/product_info.php?products_id=148

they look like the bee's knee's.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

why don't you just cave and buy some angle heads and a bazooka?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

D's said:


> why don't you just cave and buy some angle heads and a bazooka?


lot of guys in our area use a mechanical angle head to lay/wipe the tape.then flush/glaze with a can am/bte.you would think it was a mechanical head finish if you seen it.
I know what your thinking though "D",using the can am for both is,,,while,,,,kinda sucky ,too much sanding and too long of drying time etc....
I call them the disposable flusher head,the point starts to wear after awhile,you get about a year out of them.they cost around $80 bucks.plus you can use them in places where you don't want to wear out you good/expensive angle heads,garages,fire taping etc....:yes:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

D's said:


> why don't you just cave and buy some angle heads and a bazooka?


i did, and sold them.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

McDusty said:


> i did, and sold them.


 Just goes to show there are some dogs you just cant teach :jester:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I find I get a little better angle filling and less cleanup if I roll and use my 3" Can Am to set the tapes. Then I finish with the 3.5" mechanical. Finishing with flushers leaves too much mud for me and the angles get humped.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

We roll and run a 3" flusher right behind, then A 2 1/2 angle head the next day---thanks for that tip Capt!!!!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> you can use them in places where you don't want to wear out you good/expensive angle heads,garages,fire taping etc....:yes:


 I have a lot more miles on my angle heads than my flushers and I haven't had to adjust them yet.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

then may be you should check them then,you will go through more kilometers than miles in Canuck land:whistling2::jester:


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

I'v got a once used tapetech easyroller 3". I'll sell it cheap. Just enough to cover the cost of a couple new can am flushers.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> then may be you should check them then,you will go through more kilometers than miles in Canuck land:whistling2::jester:


 How easy it is to develop such a habit!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> How easy it is to develop such a habit!


maybe you can elaborate more ,rather than being so smug ,you got a problem with the system to my madness


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> maybe you can elaborate more ,rather than being so smug ,you got a problem with the system to my madness


Nah, your pose looks like you're satisfied with not being productive.

Don't just do something, stand there!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> Nah, your pose looks like you're satisfied with not being productive.
> 
> Don't just do something, stand there!


If you haven't been following 2buck's posts too closely lately, he has a whole new level of safety he has to operate by - _no one moves, no one gets hurt._


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> If you haven't been following 2buck's posts too closely lately, he has a whole new level of safety he has to operate by - _no one moves, no one gets hurt._


 HeeHee,,, you just made me spit a mouthfull of homebrew all over my computer screen !!!!!!!


----------

